# Pee Pod



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nuff said.

http://www.airspencerusa.com/ Well scroll down and watch the vid.. better yet.. here it is for you lazy non link clickers.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you say PooPod next? :laughing:

The names they come up with.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Does the pee pod come with water chestnuts :laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Installs in 7 seconds, odor lasts for 7 days, peeing on it, priceless.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I heard that American peepeepods are bigger than the Asian's peepeepods.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Earth essense huh?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought Japenese people peed outside in a botanical garden


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I lived in japan for a year back in 1983 when I was in the service. I sure don't remember any urinals! Holes in the floor yes, no urinals.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I notice how everything is seven. Installs in 7 seconds, fills room with sweet smell in 7 minutes, clean urinal in 7 days. Leme guess, you change the cartridge every 7 months


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> I notice how everything is seven. Installs in 7 seconds, fills room with sweet smell in 7 minutes, clean urinal in 7 days. Leme guess, you change the cartridge every 7 months


Yea that was sort of strange?:blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

maybe they think 7 is a lucky number like some kinda brain study was done and people respond to 7's. like a jackpot is 777 at the casinos


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

He did say towards the end that they need to be changed every three months but he stuttered trying to get that out there.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

what kind of acid did he say was in the peepod? prolly grgrgrgreat for cast iron.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

every thing in the bible is divided by 7 so maybe the the peepod is from heaven?


----------



## Plumbnutz (Jul 16, 2009)

Protech said:


> I notice how everything is seven. Installs in 7 seconds, fills room with sweet smell in 7 minutes, clean urinal in 7 days. Leme guess, you change the cartridge every 7 months


It's like '7 minute abs' from Something About Mary - "NO you can't install it in 6 seconds! how can you install a pisspod in 6 seconds?! It takes at least 7 seconds for that sweet aroma to fill your nostrils... the first six smells like last nights beer and nachos!"

And what the hell is a 'Dordorizer' in the title? :blink:

that dude is plumbnutz!


----------

